# Help me win an iPad!



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

:help: Hey! I entered a local Little Caesar's video contest and we're in the finals! 

The winner is the video with the MOST votes, so far we are 2nd!

Please vote for me - go here and vote for "Aaron Rayner - Monday, Wednesday, Friday" - I really, really appreciate it! 

http://polldaddy.com/poll/3437039/

Alexandra (baby in the video) wants to be a star!!!!

I'm wanting to add the iPad so I can play with HT automation! Thanks and wish me luck!
Aaron


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like your getting that help


----------



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Looks like your getting that help


I know! It's crazy - I was waaaay down this morning, but it looks like the "shack" bunch is pulling through! LOL!


----------

